# Too Faced #TFNoFilter Selfie Powders



## Jennifae (Nov 4, 2015)

Today, we're discussing the Too Faced #TFNoFilter Selfie Powders.  Too Faced describes these powders as "_your filters for the real world_" and claims that they _"mimic the effects of your favorite photo filters by using light-fragmenting technology" _so you can _"get close-up perfection in photos and look filter-flawless in real life._"  I was both intrigued and a little skeptical because it sounded a bit gimmicky at first, but I figured I would give it a try.  I was curious to see if these "light-filtering photo-enhancing powders" really do what they claim.   First, let's talk about the packaging.  The powders come in a slim cardboard compact with a mirror. When you open the palette, you'll see pictures of a chihuahua wearing a beret in front of the Eiffel Tower (each shown in different filters).  I think it's super cute!  But I kinda wish they put pictures of an actual person, wearing the powders with #nofilter, to demonstrate what each powder is supposed to do for your face.  It might even be better if Too Faced included a how-to guide like most of their palettes do. It's not necessary, but I think it would be helpful.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   So, moving on to the powders... there are 3 different shades included:   

 *Sunrise* is a pale yellow powder with very fine shimmer, but once applied, you'll barely notice any shimmer. I like to use this to brighten under the eyes, but I'll try to update this post later to show a before and after with Sunrise applied all over the face just to give you an idea of what it does.   
 *Totally Toasted* is a medium bronze powder with a bit of sheen. It has better color payoff than the other two, so I personally wouldn't apply this all over my face, but I really like this as a bronzer for a natural sun-kissed glow.   
 *Moon River *is a light lavender powder with a matte finish. I like this more as a setting powder than as a finishing powder as it makes the skin look a little flat when applied all over the face (see photo below). I do like to use this on my forehead, nose, and chin to mattify that area. It's very sheer, so it doesn't  leave a purple tint, but I can definitely notice that it makes my skin look brighter. It also seems to neutralize any sallowness. 
   Here's a quick #nofilter unedited before (left) and after (right) with Moon River applied all over the face. I don't know if it's just me, but it seems to have a subtle soft-focus effect.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   And here's one with Sunrise applied under the eyes, Totally Toasted on top of the forehead and cheekbones with Moon River on the center of the forehead, nose, and chin.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Overall, these are not bad. I've read some mixed reviews, so I was not expecting to like these, but the more I use them, the more I like them. I didn't get it at first, but I just started playing with these powders using different brushes and applying them in different areas, and I think I found a combo that works for me. That said, I wouldn't say these powders make me look "filter flawless" or photo(shop)-perfect, but I do like the subtle effect I get from them.   *Here are a few tips:* 

  Experiment! Try different brushes and application. You don't have to apply these powders all over the face. I mean you can, but if you don't like it, don't stop there. Try it on different areas of your face.  
  Don't overdo it. These powders are meant to be sheer. You can apply a few layers, but don't cake it on until you see the actual color, or you might look jaundiced, oompa loompa, or cyanotic.  
  For best results, make sure you're in a well-lit area when taking a selfie. These powders have light-reflecting particles, and you might not see the effect very well (or at all) in low light. 
   [COLOR=181818]*[COLOR=FF0099]Have you tried these powders yet? What are your thoughts?[/COLOR]*[/COLOR]   [COLOR=181818]*Where to buy:*  Too Faced & Sephora[/COLOR]   [COLOR=181818][COLOR=696969]_ * Press samples have been provided to Specktra for consideration only.  This bears no influence to the outcome of any review (if published).  _[/COLOR][COLOR=696969]_We do not accept payment in exchange for reviews.  _[/COLOR][COLOR=696969]_All products are tested thoroughly and always reviewed honestly.  We are committed to our members and will only endorse products we truly believe in._[/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 4, 2015)

Please feel free to post your own #TFNoFilter selfies! Or just let us know how you use these powders!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2015)

jennifae said:


> [COLOR=181818][COLOR=696969]_ * Press samples have been provided to Specktra for consideration only.  This bears no influence to the outcome of any review (if published).  _[/COLOR][COLOR=696969]_We do not accept payment in exchange for reviews.  _[/COLOR][COLOR=696969]_All products are tested thoroughly and always reviewed honestly.  We are committed to our members and will only endorse products we truly believe in._[/COLOR][/COLOR]


  I saw this in the Sephora and wondered about it too. I do see a noticeable difference and I think it will be worth picking up at 20% off, of course. Would you back it up?


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I saw this in the Sephora and wondered about it too. I do see a noticeable difference and I think it will be worth picking up at 20% off, of course. Would you back it up?


  If you can get it at 20% off, that would be fantastic!  I probably wouldn't back it up at this time, but I might purchase another one when this one runs out.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2015)

jennifae said:


> If you can get it at 20% off, that would be fantastic!  I probably wouldn't back it up at this time, but I might purchase another one when this one runs out.


  Okay. Sold. I will get it. Thanks for the thorough review.


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Okay. Sold. I will get it. Thanks for the thorough review.


  Glad I could help!  Just remember to experiment with it and see what works best for you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll update the first post later with a few tips.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 6, 2015)

wow thanks for that, I totally notice the difference...


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 6, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> wow thanks for that, I totally notice the difference...


  Thank you! I was worried it was just me.


----------



## TwiggyPop (Nov 8, 2015)

Were you not wearing foundation in the before picture of the moon river and did put it on for the after picture? If the only difference is the powder then that's a pretty good filter effect.


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 8, 2015)

TwiggyPop said:


> Were you not wearing foundation in the before picture of the moon river and did put it on for the after picture? If the only difference is the powder then that's a pretty good filter effect.


  The only difference is the Moon River powder to demonstrate the effect.


----------

